# Future Home of Rustorcreationd by Charley Davidson



## Charley Davidson

*Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

I have just made the biggest & most important deal of my life, the guy just accepted my offer and should close on the property by mid June or sooner. The lot is 80X280 has 200 amp service, water comes from the well on the next lot which I will try to buy soon. The trailer and small shed stay. Soon as I pay it off (the entire $6,000.00) I'll start building my shop. My buddy just gave me a 8X20 storage pod too. The property is 30 miles south of where I am now.


----------



## Terrywerm

Nice find, Charlie. Looks like a great place to escape to on weekends and holidays!


----------



## xalky

That's a great deal Charley! You can't even buy a decent car up in these parts for that kind of money. I'm a little envious! :whistle:

Marcel


----------



## Marco Bernardini

$6.000???
For that money here I can get just a parking lot for a bicycle… and our standard power lines are 12.5 amps


----------



## Ray C

I need that little "green with envy" icon right now...


Ray


----------



## Charley Davidson

terrywerm said:


> Nice find, Charlie. Looks like a great place to escape to on weekends and holidays!



Weekends and holidays?????  Heck this is where I am gonna live. I haven't really told anybody this but after coming back to Murfreesboro from my parents and that ordeal with my mother I have basically been homeless, I slept in the cab of the truck for a month then stayed in my shop with no heat in sub zero weather. I have recovered financially at least to the point I feel I can afford this place. It's an owner finance deal that I can live with and probably pay off in a few short months. First thing I'll do after paying it off will be build a shop. 

I'm really looking forward to living mortgage/rent free and the simple life. I'll upgrade the camper after the real priorities are met.


----------



## Terrywerm

WOW!!  I had no idea, Charlie. Glad to hear that things are going much better now! Hope they continue to improve for you!


----------



## Charley Davidson

terrywerm said:


> WOW!!  I had no idea, Charlie. Glad to hear that things are going much better now! Hope they continue to improve for you!



Nice thing about hitting bottom is there's only one direction to go & that's up.


----------



## David

Glad to hear things are going your way Charley!  Looks like a fine place to call home.  Lots of room for a big shop too!!  

David


----------



## Charley Davidson

I'm already looking for ideas of things I can scavenge to build a pretty cool/big/inexpensive shop that still has good curb appeal. Any ideas? I already have a 8x20 storage pod given to me.


----------



## AlanR

Charley Davidson said:


> I'm already looking for ideas of things I can scavenge to build a pretty cool/big/inexpensive shop that still has good curb appeal. Any ideas? I already have a 8x20 storage pod given to me.


Some paint that is not orange.


----------



## Charley Davidson

AlanR said:


> Some paint that is not orange.



Oh no you didn't!!!!!:nono::*****slap2:


So you're saying Home Depot has no curb appeal?


----------



## xalky

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Sometimes, you can find a metal building that someone wants to get rid of. I've seen them go for free if you dismantle it. Is the lot in county territory with open zoning? When I was down in Tennessee looking at property, I was amazed that most of the out of town properties had open zoning. That's a dream for a guy that comes from the north east, where every bureaucracy wants to tell you what to do.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanR

Charley Davidson said:


> So you're saying Home Depot has no curb appeal?



No more than Lowes.:whistle:


----------



## Terrywerm

People have built shops out of sea cans (shipping containers, storage pods, etc.) already and they turned out quite well. I remember seeing photos somewhere from a fellow in Australia who did exactly that. It was a bit crowded and tended to get warm inside but it was dry and secure!

Myself, I would save the sea can for storage, as you will have plenty of need for that too. Let's face it, you're going to need a small tractor of some sort to mow your acreage as well as some other garden type tools, and an 8 x 20 would be perfect as a large 'garden shed'.  I would build the shop on a nice heavy concrete pad, just make sure you build it bigger than you think you will need. Every time I talk to someone that has built a new shed they comment that they should have built it twice as big as they first thought, or that they should have gone with the 14' walls instead of 12', etc.  Plan carefully and think big, you will not regret it.


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Check with some metal building suppliers. I found in the past that they have custom buildings that didnt go through on the financing end. The prices were pennys on the dollar! Unfortunantly you have to build the slab to "specs". 


Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm

Another one to consider since you are basically in farm country:  Many times farm auctions will have dismantled steel buildings on them. Prices are usually pretty good if you know what you are looking for and looking at. Once again, you might have to size your slab to the building, and you will need to move all of the pieces yourself, but it can save a bunch of money. The biggest thing to look out for is whether or not all of the pieces are there or not, which is why it is important to know what you are looking at if it has already been disassembled.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

Shipping container buildings, as suggested by Terry, are not at all a bad idea.
Look at some fancy examples here:
http://www.inspirationgreen.com/container-homes.html
But instead of buying an empty container, buy one stuffed with Chinese tools, sell the tools on eBay at the cost, to kill the concurrence, and keep the container for free


----------



## middle.road

What a fantastic blank canvas you have before you. Nice way to start off your upswing chapter in life.
The BelAir 'camper' looks like it might be a 'Parkside' style. Might have extra insulation and such.
Do the sliding glass doors look to be factory?

The sea-cans option intrigues me. except that you have to settle for 8' ceilings.
I have a printed article around here somewhere of a gent whose a cabinet maker and he used (4) of them
in an "X" pattern with a covered work area at the center. He's in a more temperate climate though - the islands.

_Dan


----------



## Charley Davidson

middle.road said:


> What a fantastic blank canvas you have before you. Nice way to start off your upswing chapter in life.
> The BelAir 'camper' looks like it might be a 'Parkside' style. Might have extra insulation and such.
> Do the sliding glass doors look to be factory?
> 
> The sea-cans option intrigues me. except that you have to settle for 8' ceilings.
> I have a printed article around here somewhere of a gent whose a cabinet maker and he used (4) of them
> in an "X" pattern with a covered work area at the center. He's in a more temperate climate though - the islands.
> 
> _Dan



Good eye, it is a park model. It needs a lot of attention but it's something to work with.


----------



## stevecmo

Charley,

I just wanted to say that I'm so glad things are starting to look up for you.  You've had a rough go lately with your folks and family drama.  That stuff takes a toll on a fella.  

The new place looks like a great spot.  I martin house, a couple hummingbird feeders, a cooler of barley pops, a lawn chair and you've got a little slice of paradise!  

Steve


----------



## jpfabricator

stevecmo said:


> Charley,
> 
> I just wanted to say that I'm so glad things are starting to look up for you.  You've had a rough go lately with your folks and family drama.  That stuff takes a toll on a fella.
> 
> The new place looks like a great spot.  I martin house, a couple hummingbird feeders, a cooler of barley pops, a lawn chair and you've got a little slice of paradise!
> 
> Steve



You forgot to mention the bug zapper and the pink flamingos! LOL

Jake Parker


----------



## Charley Davidson

jpfabricator said:


> You forgot to mention the bug zapper and the pink flamingos! LOL
> 
> Jake Parker



I'm gonna swap the pink flamingos with rusty ones or maybe a pink pig


----------



## middle.road

stevecmo said:


> Charley,
> 
> I just wanted to say..., ..._* a lawn chair*_ ...
> 
> Steve



Picture #5 - in front of the tree with the landscape timbers...  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Cut that pig in half long ways and make mini bbq pits. You could probably sell them so fast you could have a shop built in no time!

Jake Parker


----------



## Charley Davidson

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*



jpfabricator said:


> Cut that pig in half long ways and make mini bbq pits. You could probably sell them so fast you could have a shop built in no time!
> 
> Jake Parker



Hmmmm, got me thinking :thinking:, what's your cut?

- - - Updated - - -

I have enough inventory to pay the place off if I'd get motivated and get it all ready to sell. I also have to make a couple business decisions about keeping my current location for the things I want to sell on CL so it's not too far away from the market, and possibly hiring a part time worker to post adds/research values/handle some sales, maybe a hot chick with lots of tattoos :whistle::lmao:


----------



## AlanR

Charley Davidson said:


> I'm gonna swap the pink flamingos with rusty ones or maybe a pink pig


Geez Charley, just be yourself. Paint the flamingos orange.


----------



## Terrywerm

Yeah, Charlie.    *ORANGE!

:roflmao:*


----------



## churchjw

Hey man I am glad to hear things are looking up.  When you hit low like that let us know.  I have a house sitting empty (we are desperately trying to sell it) Your not that far away and it would have been better than the truck during the winter.  That land looks great and campers can be a great little house.  I lived in one for 2 years between jobs.  I like the pig.  There are lots of places selling animals and stuff like that made of old oil drums.  My brother just bought a 8' high giraffe for his yard.  His kids loved it.  But I know those things don't go cheep.   

Jeff


----------



## JohnG

Nothing like a beautiful spot to live and work in.  Congratulations, Charlie.

If you're looking for an enclosed work shop fast and cheap, consider a used mobile home.  The interior partitions are nothing, so they're easy to gut to a 12' or 14' by 40' open space.  Trailer parks usually won't take older models, so they don't have much value.  

Xalky brings up the question of zoning, which is nothing but a black box of nasty surprises these days.  When we bought our farm in Kimball township, Iron County, WI in 1980, the chairman of the town board treated us to a long tirade on the little dictators of the State of Wisconsin who had better not try to require building permits in his town.  I knew we'd come to the right place.  How times have changed.


----------



## mzayd3

Good for you!


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

When the time comes check with your local power company. The yard here gives the old out of service power poles away. You may have to weed through them to get the best and the longest, but free is free right. 

Jake Parker


----------



## lwhaples

Congrats on the purchase.Thinking that getting the water property would be your main concern.Looks like a really good start for a better life.


----------



## Charley Davidson

Well it's official, got the keys today. Still gotta get electric turned on and insurance so probably won't be staying there til late next week. Benny & I are taking a couple loads from my shop tomorrow to put in the shed so I can move around and work in my shop again.


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Congrats bro! Now you need a mower, a weedeater, and a dozen chickens! 
Seriously Im happy for you.
Jake Parker


----------



## JimDawson

Congratulations, Best of luck to you


----------



## stevecmo

Great news Charley!  Congrats!


----------



## Ozwelder

Congrats to you,mate.

The place looks like heaven on a stick to me.

cheers

Oz


----------



## psychodelicdan

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Hi Charley looks like a nice property for a new start


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

So when are you going to have your "barn raising"?

Jake Parker


----------



## LEEQ

As far as getting your structure on the cheap, what are you needing to end up with? It might be possible to take it in stages. That won't guarantee the cheapest building in the end, but allows use of the building (once erected) in between stages. It allows you to save up piece at a time if you want to do it without loans, too. Also, in your area can you dig a hole 3 foot deep without blasting through 2 feet of rock? You might exhibit the mad picking skills you have honed on used machinery and obtain the free, steel free span building of your dreams, but if not, there is going to be a lot more laying around in the way of free/cheap used pole barn tin. A caution on "recycled lumber", it is often costlier than new to tear it down, pluck the nails, and cut it into something usable. Dismantling a pole barn would be more doable than residential type framing if you had to tear it down to get the tin anyway. A further caution on the rainbow building, you will never paint it and it will be ugly as all hell. Mine is). I look forward to hearing what the end result needs to be. I can help devise a strategy to get there.


----------



## jpfabricator

LEEQ said:


> As far as getting your structure on the cheap, what are you needing to end up with? It might be possible to take it in stages. That won't guarantee the cheapest building in the end, but allows use of the building (once erected) in between stages. It allows you to save up piece at a time if you want to do it without loans, too. Also, in your area can you dig a hole 3 foot deep without blasting through 2 feet of rock? You might exhibit the mad picking skills you have honed on used machinery and obtain the free, steel free span building of your dreams, but if not, there is going to be a lot more laying around in the way of free/cheap used pole barn tin. A caution on "recycled lumber", it is often costlier than new to tear it down, pluck the nails, and cut it into something usable. Dismantling a pole barn would be more doable than residential type framing if you had to tear it down to get the tin anyway. A further caution on the rainbow building, you will never paint it and it will be ugly as all hell. Mine is). I look forward to hearing what the end result needs to be. I can help devise a strategy to get there.



Im doing that same thing, building in stages. So far all the "red iron" has set me back $900. ( its 18x 20)  To skin it and trim it is going.to run in the $1000 neighborhood. 

Jake Parker


----------



## Charley Davidson

I probably won't start any construction for a year as I need to pay the place off first ( I really want to live mortgage free). I think I'll probably go around 30x40 and I'm already eye balling a couple buildings that I think may be needing tore down for future development.
I think one had already disappeared. I'll also be collecting building materials in the mean time.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

I'm still supporting the idea of shipping containers.
When you'll build something else, you can integrate them in the building or just resell them (or transform them into a metal mine…).


----------



## LEEQ

If you can drill holes for a pole barn, there is probably your cheapest option. You can recycle about everything but the posts, and you can use telephone poles for that if they are cheap or free. The tapered ones are a bit of a trick in the corners, but do able. If you run your trusses 4' on center you can lay your purlins flat and use a nail gun on them. Any further and your purlins are stacked on edge, usually with 60 penny spikes driven through them into your trusses. Not fun new, but into seasoned yellow pine would really suck.  if you are going to finish the inside, I would ditch the pole barn walls and set the trusses on stud walls that will hold siding on the outside and sheetrock on the inside. However you go I'm sure we'll like it almost as much as you.


----------



## GK1918

Well here is what my boy is up to 100 X 80 built behind the shop.  Now all truses up this week roof skin.

oh good job Charley


----------



## bollie7

Great buy Charlie- At least to me it appears to be.
Is that a good price for that area? Here in Australia where I am, most places on the east coast, would be way more expensive. ie 40 klm inland, land of that area would be in excess of $200K.
all the best
bollie7


----------



## Marco Bernardini

I checked just now some real estate websites for prices in my area.
We are around 275 euro a square metre (more or less $1,500,000/acre) for lots on the hills, 20 minutes of car from the beach.


----------



## bollie7

Charley
How are you going with your new place?
bollie7


----------



## Charley Davidson

Update on the new place.

I have been pretty busy cleaning up the place along with tremendous help from my ex wife of 30 years, We scrubbed it from stem to stern, I replaced the bedroom carpet with linoleum and the bath, replaced the toilet, fixed some pluming leaks, scrubbed years of nicotine off the walls and ceiling & cleaned the never before cleaned windows. I've mowed 3 times with a push mower but you couldn't have slapped the grin off my face knowing it was my very own place. I have not stayed there yet though.

Outside I pressure washed the trailer but not a great result due to using what basically amounts to an electric super soaker for a pressure washer. It cleaned the easy stuff and does look better though. I killed some weeds around the trailer and mulched areas to improve the landscaping, raked all the leaves behind the trailer in preparation for a patio.

My biggest news is I purchased the contents of a storage unit at auction where my shop is, I got a ton of new lumber, enough 12" wide cedar 16' long to completely side my small shed, enough treated lumber to build a front porch on it and a lean too on the back, enough 1x6 tongue & groove  bead board to panel the interior walls (or at least close) I was able to sell some other stuff out of that unit to recoup my money and pocket $180 & I still have 2 prehung interior doors to sell, about 40' of oak hand rail, bottom rail (both plowed with fillet), 5 newel posts, 1 box newel & decorative metal balusters all brand new, plus a concrete stamp and color hardner.

I bought out most of a second unit from a friend for $150 that included a table saw, radial arm saw, a 5K electric start generator, and tons of cabinet making lumber (oak, walnut, cherry & poplar) mostly stuff that will make lots of craft type items but a couple thousand dollars worth of those type of things.

I have to move the building before I can start on it as it is setting on the property line if not over the line.  I plan to make it reminiscent of my Dad's shop.

I've been researching concrete prices and planning (in my head) my shop space. The property will be paid off in 8 months or less then I'll start on the big shop.

- - - Updated - - -

This is the pile of lumber I got


----------



## jpfabricator

*Re: Future Home of Rustorcreations by Charley Davidson*

Lookin good Charley!

Jake Parker


----------



## Que

looks great to me sir. all the best to ya


----------

